# Cribbage Board WIP



## cabomhn (Aug 9, 2014)

Well while I'm working intermittently on the finish for the guitar stand project, I decided to finally tackle a block of wood I got from Cory a while back that I didn't want to use and accidentally ruin it. It's about a 2.75" x 11" piece of dyed and stabilized BAB, super super awesome chunk of wood. I wanted to find a use for it that would minimize how much wood I would have remove to showcase as much as the grain as possible. So I figured a cribbage board would be a decent option and I've been wanting to make one for a while. I found some basic designs and scaled them accordingly in photoshop. Printed out the design and spray glued it to the piece and started drilling away for a total of 396 5/64" holes. They are pretty straight for doing it all free hand on the drill press and I can't complain with the spacing overall. Here's a couple pics. 



 


 

I'll post a picture up when the finish is completely done and I have some feet on this thing. I don't know how to play cribbage yet but I've been wanting to learn for quite a while. Figured that to start I need a board first right? lol. This will be the first woodworking related thing I've made that I plan on actually keeping for myself.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 9, 2014)

Man, that is one heck of a piece of timber!!!! That board already looks great, can't wait to see it finished!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 9, 2014)

15-2 15 - 4-run of 3 and nibs for 8 i learned to count playing cribbage on a walrus tusk board Great great gramps got in the Klondike gold rush. great game........

Nice work-nice wood- Cory sure had great BAB!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cabomhn (Aug 9, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> 15-2 15 - 4-run of 3 and nibs for 8 i learned to count playing cribbage on a walrus tusk board Great great gramps got in the Klondike gold rush. great game........
> 
> Nice work-nice wood- Cory sure had great BAB!!!



He definitely did! I've bought several pieces from him and it was some seriously top notch stuff. I see his posts on FB from time to time and he's still hauling the big burls!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

